# Rainbowfish Help



## Ghoonter (Jul 28, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
I have an 80 gallon planted aquarium and I am looking for some rainbowfish but I am having a hard time finding what I want.
I am considering Melanotaenia Lacustris or some variation of Melanotaenia Trifasciata (any other suggestions?). 
Does anyone know of a reliable shipper/supplier of rainbowfish?  
I have considered thatfishshop.com (good selection, not the best guarantee) and thatpetplace.com (poor selection). Any experience with either of these suppliers?

Thanks all,
Ghoonter


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

You could try www.aquabid.com or www.fish2u.com . I've ordered from fish2u a few times and had great results. Usually the sellers at Aquabid are pretty good too.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Leopardess might have some ideas, as I know she has gotten a couple varieties. Try pming her.


----------



## Ghoonter (Jul 28, 2005)

Will do! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

rarefishatlax on Aquabid consistently has awesome rainbows. I've seen some of what he/she carries in another person's tank and they're fabulous. He/she is also willing to help the consumer pick appropriate fish and will sell directly from what I hear.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

Is rarefishlax associated with thatfishshop? I'm asking since they both have the exact same discriptions for their fish.

Also anyone know how to get in touch with thatfishshop? E-mails to them have been bouncing back and I'm interested in buying some rainbows from them too.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## shadow (Jan 21, 2005)

don't know much about US suppliers but rarefishatlax has a really good selection of some hard to find rainbows, regarding selections for a tank M.trifasciata are a really awesome fish in a school and hardy. Varieties that i like are Goyder river (easiest to find),wonga creek and if you can get em coen river are also good. For some reason in Aust you can't import NG rainbows so our NG stocks tend to be weak and rather unhealthy so i don't know alot about them. Other rainbows worth having a look at are M.Maccullochi (Skull Creek), M.Parkinsoni (Any), and M.Splendida species are all very attractive fish and in my experience rather hardy. There heaps of others but i won't bore you with it all. Although i'm biased and love the threadfin rainbowfish as you may notice.


----------



## Ghoonter (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes I think that rarefishatLAX and thatfishshop are one and the same. I was able to contact him/her with the email posted at aquabid. 
Now I am going through an eternal, internal debate on which kind of rainbow to order. I have decided not to mix species, so I need to settle down on 1... but they all look so nice.
If you could pick only 1 large rainbow species for a plant tank what would it be?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwrainbows&1123450832

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwrainbows&1123455616

OMG!!!!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwrainbows&1123455620

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwrainbows&1123456210

Those would all be good.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Where are you located?

A lfs I frequent has a quite the selection of rainbows all the time. Send me your list and I'll see whats in stock. The best part is there is a post office right across the street from them. I've gone in with a prepared shipping box, bought the fish and dropped them at the Post Office on the way out. They pack with O2 too.


----------



## shadow (Jan 21, 2005)

What are you planning to do with your tank? if your plan is to breed them i would definately keep only one species, rainbows love to interbreed, however if it's going to be a display tank get only males as there more colourful and you can keep a variety of species, a good planted display tank with a few M.boesemani, G.incisus, M,kamaka and whatever else takes your fancy will look good as well. Be warned though rainbows take a while to while to get the same colours as you see in photo's. Generallly as they mature they get darker and a good diet will help.


----------

